# CC's of H2O Thread =)



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

*CC's of H2O Thread*

Adams CC


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

IF YOU GOT EM....POST THEM. I post up more as i find them

thanks for looking :beer:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

1slow1.8t said:


> IF YOU GOT EM....POST THEM. I post up more as i find them
> 
> thanks for looking :beer:


Looks great, really stands out against the background


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rksphotography3/8062877293/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8055112424/



BUMP! LETS GET SOME PICTURES GOING

I KNOW SOME OF YOU WERE THERE :laugh:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

reserve the spot for later use.
have few shots


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I was, and i think you got them. Since we came with actual vws not many people took pictures. Or maybe they never posted?

Anywho three more of mine i found



























One of jaydub











Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

What the f....!?!
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note MIUI


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Aret4Euro said:


> What the f....!?!
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note MIUI


Perhaps you would care to expand on that comment? You likey?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm all for it if the owner removes the BMW center caps, looks like the car has a identity crisis..imho.. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note MIUI


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I feel ya on that, but if i know him well enough the wheels won't last long.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol it's all good bro. im sure like the rest of us here he also spends $$$ to make his car proper nothing wrong with a little humor ..send him that picture to bust his chops though lmao

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note MIUI


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent to him on book of faces.:thumbup:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

lawlsss guys...everyone always questions wtf im thinking with this car:sly:, but i have a good time with it and thats all that matters 
call it stupid but the center caps match my girls car and shes a doll










it was good to meet some of you guys down at the show, and yes Hoyt def just sent this to me to bust my nuts

















the fitment
this pic has been whored out sooo much in the past two days opcorn: but ill continue:wave: i didnt take a single pic at h2o it was my one long vacation of the year and i relaxed and hung out with the crew were both on elevel and we love hanging around the scene and talking so when you see us at the next one regardless of car color and wheel choice come say whats up and bust my ass about how stupid it looks:beer::beer:


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Fudge it... I'm gonna go get Hummer wheels lol beat you all..! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note MIUI


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

another still from another photographer of mine. Same spot and time. Two photographers shooting same car.









Rolling shot same photographer









Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


>


Someone has excellent taste in wheels! opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

1slow1.8t said:


> IF YOU GOT EM....POST THEM. I post up more as i find them
> 
> thanks for looking :beer:


I didn't take any pictures of my car but would love to see more of it


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> Someone has excellent taste in wheels! opcorn: :thumbup:


Exactly my thoughts lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Is there a diy on making this lip? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> Is there a diy on making this lip?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Its an Audi rep lip 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Its an Audi rep lip
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


i could probably copy and paste the directions ive sent out to 15 people haha but yah, its a custom fiberglass lip that i molded from the front bumpers dimentions. wish i hadnt thrown away all my templates and stuff now.:banghead:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

jayd1 said:


> i could probably copy and paste the directions ive sent out to 15 people haha but yah, its a custom fiberglass lip that i molded from the front bumpers dimentions. wish i hadnt thrown away all my templates and stuff now.:banghead:


Im working on one for me right now. Going for a 3" front face though. Same concept though working with glass.

And you took away my audi rep fun.........


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> I didn't take any pictures of my car but would love to see more of it


There are pictures of your car in the events section under H2o. Would have loved to meet you.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Copy and paste away if you don't mind! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bthasht said:


> There are pictures of your car in the events section under H2o. Would have loved to meet you.


I didn't see any


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

Great looking rides. This is the first H2o I have missed in 10 years as I didn't find a new car in time. The best show of the year imo, def will be there with my CC next year...


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> I didn't see any


You were in the white one with the bentlys right?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bthasht said:


> You were in the white one with the bentlys right?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Yeah saw a lot of pictures being takin while cruisin around but haven't seen any of them posted


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

They are up in the h2o thread. Couple rollers and a still or two 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Marcella and Jay cc looking real good there.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Marcella and Jay cc looking real good there.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


yes they are :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

bump..someone posts some pictures from h20


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^I did not see this car at h2o. Were you there? This thread is for cars spotted or pics taken at h2o. So were you there? The fact that the cars on the first pic are on the wrong side of the road parked, and your lack of inspection sticker tell me you are whoring a flat black wrapped cc on stock wheels and stock suspension. Am I right?

Yep trolled you. Australia? SO you flew this stock wrapped cc all the way to Maryland to show it at H2O? Please stay out of this thread posting these pics. Yeah im the a$$hole that said it.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> ^^I did not see this car at h2o. Were you there? This thread is for cars spotted or pics taken at h2o. So were you there? The fact that the cars on the first pic are on the wrong side of the road parked, and your lack of inspection sticker tell me you are whoring a flat black wrapped cc on stock wheels and stock suspension. Am I right?
> 
> *Yep trolled you.* Australia? SO you flew this stock wrapped cc all the way to Maryland to show it at H2O? Please stay out of this thread posting these pics. Yeah im the a$$hole that said it.


Please, please, please, please, please do not misuse the t-word. Enough kids get it wrong these days, really don't need it spreading.

/Totally agree though, non-H2O pics belong in another thread!


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

the only pic ive been able to find of my CC (gold 4motion)


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> ^^I did not see this car at h2o. Were you there? This thread is for cars spotted or pics taken at h2o. So were you there? The fact that the cars on the first pic are on the wrong side of the road parked, and your lack of inspection sticker tell me you are whoring a flat black wrapped cc on stock wheels and stock suspension. Am I right?
> 
> Yep trolled you. Australia? SO you flew this stock wrapped cc all the way to Maryland to show it at H2O? Please stay out of this thread posting these pics. Yeah im the a$$hole that said it.


you tell em :laugh:

lets get some more h20 pics....we had 10-15 cc's minimum
5-7 slammed or bagged 
where are all the photographers with class :wave:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

If its not bagged it didn't get looked at. Shame, but I'm ok with it. I get better pics from my photographer anyway. Trick is too drive around alot with something that makes you stand out. Real trick is doing it in a cc with class. My front lip that im building at the moment will bring me closer to asphalt. Like 2 1/2" off asphalt on coils and 20s. Hopefully by next h2o I'll be on 19s putting me 1 1/2" off ground and be at 300hp.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

1slow1.8t said:


> I swear this is the only one i found of my car too lol
> that's because were not slammed =(
> 
> i wish someone took a picture when we were at the light lined up


or when we all 8 of us rolled into the 94th st lot


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Bthasht said:


> If its not bagged it didn't get looked at. Shame, but I'm ok with it. I get better pics from my photographer anyway. Trick is too drive around alot with something that makes you stand out. Real trick is doing it in a cc with class. My front lip that im building at the moment will bring me closer to asphalt. Like 2 1/2" off asphalt on coils and 20s. Hopefully by next h2o I'll be on 19s putting me 1 1/2" off ground and be at 300hp.
> 
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


 on bags or still static?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

greek bandit said:


> on bags or still static?


Always static til i die

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

greek bandit said:


> or when we all 8 of us rolled into the 94th st lot


my friend actually has a video of us rolling in....but you know video editors. always taking their damn time to make it perfect


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

another two


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

and another two


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

half a picture is better then no picture


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> ^^I did not see this car at h2o. Were you there? This thread is for cars spotted or pics taken at h2o. So were you there? The fact that the cars on the first pic are on the wrong side of the road parked, and your lack of inspection sticker tell me you are whoring a flat black wrapped cc on stock wheels and stock suspension. Am I right?
> 
> Yep trolled you. Australia? SO you flew this stock wrapped cc all the way to Maryland to show it at H2O? Please stay out of this thread posting these pics. Yeah im the a$$hole that said it.


I apologize unreservedly.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

seppo777 said:


> I apologize unreservedly.


lol


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

got some crappy cell shots

first is the classiest cc iv'e seen yet :thumbup:









next is the h20 fail # 1 lol 
as im washing my car, my friend drives over the full bottle of rubbing company :facepalm:
1st it sprays all over my friend LOL looks like a rhino shot a load on him :laugh:









the culprit 









the cc aftermath....perfect! now ill just compound the nose


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

some pics of me over there


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

its not thread jacking if Im the Op 

slapped on some sl's


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

video of our ride home a video over there


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

First pic i have seen of this. Alot of people liked it and took pictures of it, but this is first one i have seen. Wait till you see the next one I'm making. Even better than the original.










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> First pic i have seen of this. Alot of people liked it and took pictures of it, but this is first one i have seen. Wait till you see the next one I'm making. Even better than the original.


I was looking for it too..this is the one i took on my crappy cell 

awesome mod :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Working on a custom front lip now. Thats first. Then ordering oem carpet for my trunk ideas. Then i will be rebuilding this table larger and classier.

I try to be different than most on things I do using influences from many car cultures on mine. Table is from my Lexus buddies influence.:thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Working on a custom front lip now. Thats first. Then ordering oem carpet for my trunk ideas. Then i will be rebuilding this table larger and classier.
> 
> I try to be different than most on things I do using influences from many car cultures on mine. Table is from my Lexus buddies influence.:thumbup:



yeah i remember you telling me about your vip friends at h20

good luck cant wait to see it


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

One of my buddy's just found these ones. I don't think they have been put up yet. Only found these 2, looks like it is form when the group of us rolled through that giant meet on Sat.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice. Was wondering when those were gonna surface. Alot of cameras, but no pics up.
Thanx for posting.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Still not one pic of mine.....lame

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ which one was yours? I don't know many user names. The v6 brown one?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Another one










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ which one was yours? I don't know many user names. The v6 brown one?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Yeah the v6 one is me, whatever you got woulf be awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Only one i saw was that group one of you, me, and brooklen cars.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Only one i saw was that group one of you, me, and brooklen cars.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


LOL


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

greek bandit said:


> Yeah the v6 one is me, whatever you got woulf be awesome
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


i cant find any of mine either =(


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

a good one here


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> a good one here


Nice thanx. Arm chillen

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Nice thanx. Arm chillen
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


probably the best picture of your car....imo

your arm looks good too lol


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Look even better soon hopefully. Picking up new wheels tomorrow. Although they gonna break me. Not too too bad, but it's a four digit number and begins with a 2. So not cheap. Gonna require moarcamberz though in rear to pull off.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Look even better soon hopefully. Picking up new wheels tomorrow. Although they gonna break me. Not too too bad, but it's a four digit number and begins with a 2. So not cheap. Gonna require moarcamberz though in rear to pull off.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


- camber = sex!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Heres mine on the way to oc .have to upload photos from show as well


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


>


Nice! I had just washed my car and didn't put tire shine on, FAIL. :banghead:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

another one...old wheels, new wheels


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Cool thanx

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks like a **** ton of fun this year.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

It was. If only i could remember.......

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

[TD="class: image"][/TD]


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

my boys car with my wheels and me behind


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Adam's


----------

